# Dobermann 1yr old male needs urgent home



## loves_life (Feb 17, 2011)

Has been visited by a lovely lady from Dobermann rescue and she will be collecting my beautiful boy on Wed. Already she has a lot planned for him including agility work, plenty of excercise and most importantly a good understanding home without cats!  
I have also been promised regular updates and pictures, so although im absolutley devastated, im happy for him at the same time, he deserves so much more than i can offer him due to my health problems and its just so unfair on him at the moment bless him. I adore him so much and signing him over yesterday just tore me apart. :-(


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Would you consider passing him on to one of the breed rescues?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I wouldnt put him on the internet, it could well attract the wrong sort of people, and he could end up passed from pillar to post. Or if un neutered fall into the wrong hands of looking for breeding stock.

Contact Dobermann rescue, these people know and love their breed, and would be selective as to where he goes.

Dobermann Welfare Assoc. 01895 253578

Dobermann Rescue 020 8304 2942

Dobermann Rehoming Assoc. 01276 855328

Dobermanns in Need 01243 542545.

One of these contacts should be able to help you rehome him safely.


----------



## loves_life (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you, i really hadnt thought that could happen on here but you just never know. 
Yes indeed id consider a rescue but to be honest i dont know how they operate? I am unable to get him to a rescue, do they charge a fee? The main thing to me is finding him a long term home bless him which is why im not selling him.
Thanks again for the advice i really appreciate that.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

loves_life said:


> Thank you, i really hadnt thought that could happen on here but you just never know.
> Yes indeed id consider a rescue but to be honest i dont know how they operate? I am unable to get him to a rescue, do they charge a fee? The main thing to me is finding him a long term home bless him which is why im not selling him.
> Thanks again for the advice i really appreciate that.


There is a lot of caring people on here who are regulars, however, anyone on the internet, can search and find the forum, see your post and apply, It doesnt take long to register, and even then doesnt necessarily mean people are who they say they are. Most rescues have a network and help each other, usually volunteers who have,love and know the breed each doing their bit, some fostering if need be, some picking up and transporting dogs, some doing home checks etc. Give them a call starting at the top, you should be able to get assistance. Just telephone them, tell them what you have told us and Im sure one or the other will assist you. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

As others have already suggested you really need to go through one of the specific rescues with this guy! He is so young and it does sound as if he has allready had a poor start in life (not getting at you there mate) but giving him away is asking for trouble imo!
All the very best
And hope your health improves
regards
DT


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The websites for you
Home
Dobermann Rehoming | Rescue Centres For Doberman Dogs | Dobermann Dogs
Dobermann Rehoming UK Doberman Rescue & Care - Members Club Show Forum & Gallery of Pictures


----------



## loves_life (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks so much for your support and indeed for the good wishes for my health which at the moment is quite frightening. Yes of course i will give feed back, i owe you all at least that much for your kind help and advice.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Good luck. What's his name I might get to meet him


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope you get the help with him you need, and also get your health problems sorted an begin to feel better soon. Glad to be of help.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

awww bless him. I have nothing more to add as sound advice is already been given.

I wish you well and hope it works out well for your boy.

All the best x


----------



## loves_life (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes of course....his name is Theo. x


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

We've got a Theo in class now


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Any update?


----------



## loves_life (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello,
just an update, i have emailed fondofdobermanns but never got a reply, the 1st March is going to be on my door soon so to speak and i still havent found a home for him. I did explain my full situation regarding my health but like i say ive nothing back at all. :-(


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm going to be meeting someone from Dobe Rescue on Sunday, I can pass your number on.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

loves_life said:


> Hello,
> just an update, i have emailed fondofdobermanns but never got a reply, the 1st March is going to be on my door soon so to speak and i still havent found a home for him. I did explain my full situation regarding my health but like i say ive nothing back at all. :-(


Have you tried all four phone numbers I gave you for the various Dobermann rescues on my previous post? It might be better if you contact by telephone.


----------



## greatdanes (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a friend who has a dane , she also had dobermans in the past, ive mailed her your request, as soon as i hear ill let you know


----------



## greatdanes (Feb 22, 2011)

i spoke to my friend about your dobby, and sadly her oh has had the threat of redundency so shes had to say no
so sorry xx
and good luck


----------



## loves_life (Feb 17, 2011)

Its ok and thanks ever so much for trying, ive had a lovely lady contact me from a dobermann rescue in Bradford and she is willing to help me and Theo. She sent me the link to their website etc and i feel happy with this lady.
Ive had some strange people contact me and luckily ive gone with my instinct and said id changed my mind!
I cant possibly let my boy get into the wrong hands, ive had people contact me asking about his blood lines and if he still has his tail etc?
Like i said to the lady from the rescue...I replied to these people and said "of course he has his tail AND his floppy ears he WAS born with them!!!!
Oh i get so wound up, it would have appealed MORE to me to hear he would have a wonderful home and plenty of TLC and excercise......oh and his slice of toast in the mornings! :-D
Lol Theo has his breakfast around 7am then around 8:30am he waits for his slice of toast, bless him! He is a mummys boy and yep im in tears now because this is so difficult for me to let him go.
Ive had to think about what i cant give him at the moment which means valuable training time going down the shoot and he has had little to none with his previous owner anyway, just left on his own all day from 8 til 5pm. What life was that for him? and now im poorly and although im with him ALL the time apart from when i go to bed, he is STILL not getting what he deserves. Taking all of that into consideration.....i love him enough to let him go and YES it will get me down and stress me even more but if it is proved that i do have lung cancer instead of pneumonia what on earth CAN i promise my beautiful boy?.
So so difficult.
Again thank you to everyone who has tried to help and i will remain on this site if thats ok to keep in touch.
Thank you.
xx


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Glad he is now sorted with a place to go. It's not always easy to do the right thing


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

You have done a very brave thing in letting him go, Please continue to stay on PF, Sorry also to hear about your test results, If you need us we are always here for you, You have a brave fight ahead, and anytime you need any support we will give you all we can.


----------



## DobermannTrust (Mar 7, 2011)

Aaaah! This will be the little darling who is now in our care at The Dobermann Trust. 

Thank you for calling me a lovely lady!! 

Theo has settled in well to kennel life and is enjoying lots of fuss and petting from the staff. He had a nice day out with me on Saturday amongst lots of other dogs and was on his best behaviour. He was a big brave boy when I fitted his microchip and didn't even seem to notice, he was too busy munching his biscuit!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Glad he got somewhere hope you keep well


----------

